# Die Praktikantin - 13x



## xxsurfer (6 Dez. 2009)

*<<<<<< >>>>>>
​*

*.....hat noch nicht so Recht was zu tun und lümmelt nur so herum.​*


*Die Praktikantin*​





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






*<<<<<< >>>>>>​*


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2009)

Da möchte man doch Chef sein 
:thx: dir für die schöne Büromaus


----------



## congo64 (8 Jan. 2011)

was das wohl für ein Praktikum ist...


----------



## Ckpunk (8 Jan. 2011)

super fotos^^
danke


----------

